

Must Have Git Aliases: Advanced Examples - durdn
http://durdn.com/blog/2012/11/22/must-have-git-aliases-advanced-examples/

======
sce
Thank you for posting this, lots of nice tips in there.

Aliases for submodules were missing though, I guess you're lucky enough to not
need them:

    
    
      sh=show --submodule
      df=diff --submodule
      fe=submodule foreach

